# "new" tinctorius morph?



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

I saw this tinctorius in a youtube video put out by Amphibian Ark










does it look familiar to anyone?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I have seen a few pictures of it before, but I can't remember where or any info on it (sorry). I'll try to see if I can find anything.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's the last time I saw in on the board...

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight=


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

That tinctorius was found in Brazil in 2006 (I think). There were a few post on its discovery. At the moment, they aren't in the hobby. They are really nice looking frogs, aren't they?


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Is that a real frog??? If so, that is f-in awsome!

Brent


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There is also a picture and description in Poison Frogs: Biology, Species & Captive Husbandry 

Ed


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

looks like a hybrid morph to me


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DF20 said:


> looks like a hybrid morph to me



Except it isn't. This is a real population in the wild. 

Ed


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

sweet then, id love to see more pictures to see the variation of patterns within this population


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I actually first heard about it from the NAIB staff a number of years ago, the only picture I am aware of being in the hobby is in the reference cited above. 

Ed


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Matt Mirabello said:


> I saw this tinctorius in a youtube video put out by Amphibian Ark
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lets get some links to the video


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

here is the video it came from:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_dqUFR0VD0


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

insteresting, looks more like a Regina crossed with an Azureus.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Julio said:


> insteresting, looks more like a Regina crossed with an Azureus.


Which was then tossed into a super nova... :shock:


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

It'll take some time before more pictures filter out. New morphs are like that. Look at the orange-headed imitator morph. I haven't seen more than two or three pictures of that. It'll just take time for more people to photograph it and spread those pictures around.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2007)

now thats a sweet lookin frog


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Julio said:


> insteresting, looks more like a Regina crossed with an Azureus.


I see the azureus reference, but not the regina. This is what it looks like if you cross those two









You don't see many frogs with such a bright orange on them.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

the main frog pic is a bad ass frog, and plus those 2 pictures just posted are pretty cool, i like the one on the right 'D Tinc Amotopo' i believe


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually the two just posted are of a hybrid, a cross between Azureus and Regina.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yes thats correct, listen on Tropical Experience website but they have a Name for the morph i guess, i knew i saw it somewhere before and its the Amotopo


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> yes thats correct, listen on Tropical Experience website but they have a Name for the morph i guess, i knew i saw it somewhere before and its the Amotopo


I'm sorry, you are correct on that, I misunderstood your comment.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i was always under the impression that Amotopos were a true morph and not a hybrid


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

no they are not a true morph look on this website http://www.tropical-experience.nl/


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> no they are not a true morph look on this website http://www.tropical-experience.nl/


Tropical Experience is a nice reference, but it certainly is not the tell-all for morphs. And even then, their definition of morphs is questionable or wrong. On one of the pumilio morphs, they list a yellow solarte as a separate morph, but it's not. They occur within the orange population.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

never really checked out their pumilio references, but yeah maybe it came off a bit strong i just usually use them to reference tinc morphs, they seem to have more than i can find on the net. Anyways am i wrong then about the morph? Is Amotopo a true morph?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Tropical Experience is great, don't get me wrong, but with new morphs, especially, I wouldn't necessarily expect them to have info on it. Researchers are often hesitant of revealing info on these new morphs because of the smuggling problem associated with darts.

If AmphibianArk and Ed say that it's a legitimate morph, then it's a legitimate morph :lol:


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for the heads up...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Amotopo's exist in Europe, I knew of one guy here a while a go that said he had some but got rid of them?? Underground info circulates in non published formats, the info on the Amotopo's has filtered around Europe for a while. To label them as such without some type of inside info would really threaten the credibility of a site like Tropical Experience....I would say chances are pretty high they are hybrids.


----------

